# Slopers or basic pattern making



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Since so many have voiced concerns on sizing in today's patterns, I thought I'd share a few sites on "Slopers", it's a basic pattern made to "your own body measurements". There are sites where you can buy readymade slopers, made to your measurements. http://pattern.stringcodes.com/index.html

Or you can make your own sloper following directions http://vintagesewing.info/1940s/42-mpd/mpd-02.html These are from the 1940's, but it still holds true today, things haven't changed that much. You could also check your local library for books on drafting your own patterns, most of these books will be from the same time period, since as I've said, things haven't changed.

There are software programs to do this as well, if you have a couple of hundred dollars you don't know what else to do with, you could check them out. Seems like a lot of money to just draft a few basic patterns, unless your in the business of clothing design.

And some some reading on the merits of a well fitting pattern http://www.taunton.com/threads/pages/t00036.asp


Have fun and happy sewing.  


.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Very interesting, I'm dying to learn how to make clothes better, I'll check this out thank you!


----------

